# How to record fullscreen window on mac



## skorphil (Sep 8, 2020)

Hi, i'm using OBS 25.0.8 on mac Catalina
I've noticed that window capture source do not work with windows, that opened in fullscreen.

Is there any workaround? (except not opening windows in fullscreen)


----------



## Tangential (Sep 8, 2020)

Use display capture instead. Window capture is very non performant on MacOS anyway. Display capture is significantly better.


----------



## Cpt. Jera (Sep 9, 2020)

Is there a simple way to include both the cursor and any drop-down menus that appear?  Is there an option somewhere in OBS settings to do this in either Display Capture or Window Capture?


----------



## Tangential (Sep 9, 2020)

In general, if they appear on your display, the menus should show up. I am unsure about the mouse, but I would expect it to show up


----------



## skorphil (Sep 17, 2020)

Tangential said:


> Use display capture instead. Window capture is very non performant on MacOS anyway. Display capture is significantly better.


Sad, i need window capture for privacy reasons


----------



## Tangential (Sep 17, 2020)

skorphil said:


> Sad, i need window capture for privacy reasons


You can crop display capture to just the window, but it must be visible to be captured


----------



## GalaxyBender (Apr 21, 2021)

I found a quirky solution that works for me. Put the window into windowed mode, and then go to obs and create new window capture.
Then full screen the window. If that doesn't work before you go to obs, click the window to make sure its focused, and then click your desktop background. Dunno why that works, but it does. Happy recording!


----------

